# Phentermine experience.



## mr.buffman (Apr 1, 2014)

Been looking into this product. The research looks good for controlling appetite and giving a good amount of energy. If anyone has any experience please share , tell me how it went or how much and how long you took it for??


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 1, 2014)

It's very effective at curbing appetite and boosting energy.  Dries me out like crazy though.  I was using 60mg split 2x a day for roughly 8 weeks.  Was also taking t3 and some various aas.... Weight loss was steady and noticeable the entire time.  Can't really say how much was attributed to the phen alone, but I know it played a big part in it.


----------



## mr.buffman (Apr 1, 2014)

Thanks for the response! Wow that's kind high isn't? Most ppl stick to just the 30mg? How was the sleep part??


----------



## Valkyrie (Apr 3, 2014)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> It's very effective at curbing appetite and boosting energy.  Dries me out like crazy though.  I was using 60mg split 2x a day for roughly 8 weeks.  Was also taking t3 and some various aas.... Weight loss was steady and noticeable the entire time.  Can't really say how much was attributed to the phen alone, but I know it played a big part in it.



Lets get your username changed to Mr. All In 

Start with half. It may not work. If it doesnt go to one whole one.  take it first thing in the a.m. on an empty stomach for best effectiveness wait 30 minutes before eating.  One full tab ED should work for at least one month probably longer.  Var plus phen is an awesome stack.  Add it to any cutting stack if dieting is hard for you (is dieting easy for anyone? LOL


----------



## mr.buffman (Apr 3, 2014)

Thanks AY!! I know exactly where to get it from too !!


----------



## joerock (Apr 4, 2014)

AY...can you please email me at joerock@safe-mail.net  Kind of important. Would appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## SoCalSwole (Apr 9, 2014)

Ive used it with good results. The body tends to get used to it really quick. Then it just stops working. Some say benedryll will clear the receptors but I never had any good results trying to run it past 8 weeks. But for those 8 weeks I did lose a lot of fat. Just keep your protein up and some carbs otherwise you will wither away.


----------



## mr.buffman (Oct 5, 2014)

BUMP!!

Thought I would open this thread back up. My gf order sum phen to help with her prep. It's her 1st contest , bikini. She's working with a we'll know coach so the diet part is handle by a pro. Hopefull the phen from AY will help her shed sum extra fat fast.


----------



## PLpb (Oct 5, 2014)

Love to hear how it works for her!


----------



## mr.buffman (Oct 5, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Love to hear how it works for her!


ill try to post sum pics up lol if she lets me


----------



## PLpb (Oct 5, 2014)

Aw  well you can edit out as much as needed if that makes her feel better!


----------



## SoCalSwole (Oct 6, 2014)

My wife and I have used it before. It will cut fat rather quickly. Like most other stims you will build a tolerance rather quickly. So best to run it get the fat loss and get off of it. After 4-5 weeks its pretty much not working. We heard that benedryl taken at night clears the receptors that get used to it. It did seem to help towards the end. Seemed to kind of supercharge the effects the last few weeks. It is an effective appetite suppressant. Would be a good idea to take some aminos, and glutamine powder and up the protein to try to beat back the muscle catabolism. I noticed it quite a bit. Made it hard for me to eat what I needed even at maintenance calories. Lost fat but also lost some mass on it.


----------



## PLpb (Oct 6, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> My wife and I have used it before. It will cut fat rather quickly. Like most other stims you will build a tolerance rather quickly. So best to run it get the fat loss and get off of it. After 4-5 weeks its pretty much not working. We heard that benedryl taken at night clears the receptors that get used to it. It did seem to help towards the end. Seemed to kind of supercharge the effects the last few weeks. It is an effective appetite suppressant. Would be a good idea to take some aminos, and glutamine powder and up the protein to try to beat back the muscle catabolism. I noticed it quite a bit. Made it hard for me to eat what I needed even at maintenance calories. Lost fat but also lost some mass on it.



Thanks for sharing. I am curious about trying this in the future. Four weeks is a decent amount of time with diet and training to make some nice composition changes I think.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Oct 6, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Thanks for sharing. I am curious about trying this in the future. Four weeks is a decent amount of time with diet and training to make some nice composition changes I think.



For Sure, With diet and cardio 3 pounds a week is easily obtainable. 18 pounds in 6 weeks. Not bad


----------



## PLpb (Oct 6, 2014)

Wow. That's a lot! Did it affect your strength as you lost? I'm curious because you said you felt you lost mass as well as fat.


----------



## SoCalSwole (Oct 6, 2014)

PLpb said:


> Wow. That's a lot! Did it affect your strength as you lost? I'm curious because you said you felt you lost mass as well as fat.



Yes it did affect my strength as well as size. When I say I lost mass. I mean I lost gains. Not good. I honestly think this should be for extremely overweight men that can't control their cravings or for women who just want to get skinny.

I don't think it should be used by bodybuilders. I used it before I took the time to educate myself about Basic metabolic rates and macro dieting. Now I rarely do cardio like once a week and just because I feel like it not because I need it. I am less than 10% BF and I can lose 1-2 pounds of fat a week at will without losing an once of muscle, some weeks I even add lean mass. 

I guess what I am saying is there is a better way to accomplish the same task in almost the same length of time. Now that I know how to do it right I wouldn't use it.


----------



## mr.buffman (Oct 6, 2014)

SoCalSwole said:


> Yes it did affect my strength as well as size. When I say I lost mass. I mean I lost gains. Not good. I honestly think this should be for extremely overweight men that can't control their cravings or for women who just want to get skinny.
> 
> I don't think it should be used by bodybuilders. I used it before I took the time to educate myself about Basic metabolic rates and macro dieting. Now I rarely do cardio like once a week and just because I feel like it not because I need it. I am less than 10% BF and I can lose 1-2 pounds of fat a week at will without losing an once of muscle, some weeks I even add lean mass.
> 
> I guess what I am saying is there is a better way to accomplish the same task in almost the same length of time. Now that I know how to do it right I wouldn't use it.


I cann appreciate this post!!!
learn your body and the Gear will only yield greater results!! I been doing it back words! I'm learning know how many carbs I can have and still keep my abs while bulking


----------



## SoCalSwole (Oct 6, 2014)

mr.buffman said:


> I cann appreciate this post!!!
> learn your body and the Gear will only yield greater results!! I been doing it back words! I'm learning know how many carbs I can have and still keep my abs while bulking



Its all good Brother, I was right where you are a few years ago. Can't tell you how much easier it is to make gains and stay lean now that I learned the right way and also worked on my self control.


----------



## PLpb (Oct 6, 2014)

I value what you both have said. Learning your body, self control, diet/macro manipulation. It's nice to know that phentermine is an effective tool if used appropriately and I think that if there is a certain goal (aka making weight for something) it could be utilized as an aid. I think it comes down to personal analysis and the risk benefit ratio. I'm definitely not one of those girls trying to get skinny. I want all the muscles! Lol


----------



## pontiac2m8 (Mar 2, 2016)

Is this stuff legal again? I see don't weight loss clinics prescribing it.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Mar 2, 2016)

Any supplier you can recommend?


----------



## pontiac2m8 (Mar 3, 2016)

I would be interested also

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmr79x (Mar 3, 2016)

weight loss clinics


----------

